# General > Genealogy >  Help needed

## Maggie747

I am looking for any information about my 4th great grandfather James Nicholson. He was born in the Thurso area about 1795. He died in 1887 and his stated age was 92. 

He died in Comrie, Perthshire and I have found him on all census records living there (1841 onwards). His wife was born in Perthshire and so were his children.

Family names that I know of are: Peter, David, Janet, Catherine, James. (These are his children's names in birth order, but Peter was born approx 3 years after the marriage so may not be the first born)

I also found his death certificate but his parents are unknown.

If anyone can help I would be very grateful.

Thank you

----------

